# Problème défilement souris macos sierra



## Zeltronic (21 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème, j'ai une souris "Steelseries rival 100" branchée sur mon Macbook Pro 15" early 2013, et avant la maj sierra, tout allez bien, et depuis la mise a jour la roulette de défilement met un "temps" a faire défiler (par exemple un coup de roulette en bas et rien ne se passe, il faut en faire 2 d'affiler rapidement), j'ai fait toutes les mise a jour logiciel possible et imaginable.. quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?


----------



## Kandha (21 Septembre 2016)

Peut-être pourras tu arranger ton problème dans les régales de ton Mac ? 
Sinon, si tu ne l'as pas encore fait, un simple redémarrage peut régler bien des problèmes


----------



## Zeltronic (21 Septembre 2016)

Kandha a dit:


> Peut-être pourras tu arranger ton problème dans les régales de ton Mac ?
> Sinon, si tu ne l'as pas encore fait, un simple redémarrage peut régler bien des problèmes



J'ai deja redemarrer mon mac et les reglages ni change rien  suis je le seul a avoir ce probleme ?


----------



## Kandha (21 Septembre 2016)

Et au niveau des drivers ?


----------



## Zeltronic (21 Septembre 2016)

Kandha a dit:


> Et au niveau des drivers ?


Je n'ai aucune maj de notifier ... et ca me fait ce beug ou "amelioration" sur touts .. les jeux... safari etc ...


----------



## Kandha (21 Septembre 2016)

Et bien je ne vois pas l'origine du problème... Peut être l'as tu déjà fait mais la dernière possibilité que je vois serait de réinitialiser la souris aux réglages d'usine, si cela est possible ?


----------



## Zeltronic (21 Septembre 2016)

Kandha a dit:


> Et bien je ne vois pas l'origine du problème... Peut être l'as tu déjà fait mais la dernière possibilité que je vois serait de réinitialiser la souris aux réglages d'usine, si cela est possible ?


Merci de ton aide, mais je ne peut reinitialiser les parametres de la souris


----------



## Fogi (22 Septembre 2016)

Hello !
J'avais des dysfonctionnements énervants avec ma MagicMouse sur mon MP 2009. Déconnexions, curseur qui ne suit pas le geste et j'en passe... Fouillant sur le net, j'ai vu que j'étais loin d'être un cas isolé et pour faire court, une des solutions préconisées était d'installer USB Overdrive. C'est ce que j'ai fait sans trop y croire, mais miracle, plus de problème depuis.
http://www.usboverdrive.com/USBOverdrive/Information.html
Compatible Sierra. Essaye toujours...


----------



## lilie600 (12 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre exactement le même problème : mise à jour vers Sierra ce soir et depuis souris qui fonctionne mal (l'action de la roulette est très altérée).

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.


----------



## Fogi (12 Octobre 2016)

Salut
Quelle souris ? Quelle roulette ? Sur quel Mac ?  
D'ailleurs, je vois qu'il n'y a pas d'avis après mon post précédent, suis-je le seul chez qui "ma" solution USB Overdrive fonctionne ?


----------



## lilie600 (13 Octobre 2016)

Fogi a dit:


> Salut
> Quelle souris ? Quelle roulette ? Sur quel Mac ?
> D'ailleurs, je vois qu'il n'y a pas d'avis après mon post précédent, suis-je le seul chez qui "ma" solution USB Overdrive fonctionne ?


Souris Logitech MX anywhere 2
Macbook pro retina 13''


----------



## lilie600 (13 Octobre 2016)

Je viens d'avoir le support Apple. Pas vraiment de solutions proposées à part une restauration du système mais qui ne règlera pas le souci à coup sûr... Donc hors de question de me lancer dans une procédure qui prend des heures sans être certaine que cela corrigera le problème.

J'ai en parallèle constater que ce problème survenait surtout sur certaines applications (par exemple dans les jeux).
Je leur ai dit, et du coup ils m'ont aussi inviter à contacter les supports de ces applications...

Bref, je n'ai toujours pas de solutions concrètes et ça m'embête beaucoup ! Alors si vous trouvez, merci d'avance du partage.


----------



## Fogi (13 Octobre 2016)

Le truc bête : as-tu mis à jour le pilote de la souris ?
http://support.logitech.com/fr_ch/downloads


----------



## lilie600 (13 Octobre 2016)

Fogi a dit:


> Le truc bête : as-tu mis à jour le pilote de la souris ?
> http://support.logitech.com/fr_ch/downloads


Merci. Ça a marché pour moi  Logitech a effectivement fait une mise à jour de ses drivers pour corriger un bug Sierra.

Infos sur le site Logitech :
"Pourquoi effectuer une mise à jour :
- Added support for K375s Multi-Device Wireless Keyboard
- *Bug fixes for macOS Sierra*"

Le trackpad reste impacté par ce bug de défilement mais la souris répond désormais comme avant.

J'espère qu'Apple fera vite le nécessaire pour le trackpad. C'est vraiment abusé ce bug...


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
J"ai signalé ce (mon) problème de souris Magic Mouse souvent figée dans le sujet "Sierra".
Donc ici pas de pb de pilote tiers, mais un souci Apple-Apple.
Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de réponse ni de solution


----------



## Fogi (14 Octobre 2016)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J"ai signalé ce (mon) problème de souris Magic Mouse souvent figée dans le sujet "Sierra".
> Donc ici pas de pb de pilote tiers, mais un souci Apple-Apple.
> Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de réponse ni de solution



Si ça dysfonctionne seulement depuis Sierra, la vérité est quelque part dans les arcanes de ton système. Regarde toujours mon post #8 ... chez moi ça marche mais je suis bien incapable d'expliquer pourquoi !  J'avais trouvé cette "solution" sur plusieurs forums américains...


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Octobre 2016)

Merci, j'avais sauté ton post #8 car il évoque USB, alors que ma souris est en BT.
J'ai quand même téléchargé, mais je ne vais pas mettre 20€ dans une rustine peut-être inefficace. Merci quand même de la suggestion


----------

